# صممى سلة لأدوات الحمام



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2011)

* كيفيـة   خياطـة     سلـة    لأدوات  الحمـام*

 *الأدوات*

  *




*

  *نثنى المنشفـة*

  *



*

  *نحدد بالقلم المقاس المطلوب*

  *



*

  *نخيط مكان تحديد القلم*

  *



*

  *نقص الزوائـد*

  *



*

  *نثني الجانبان على شكل مثلث*

  *



*

  *لكي تكون كقاعدة*

  *



*

  *نحضر قماش الفازلين الأبيض ونقص للقاعدة والجوانب*

  *



*

  *



*

  *نحضر سلك معدني وخرز*

  *



*

  *نعمل عقدة في طرف السلك*

  *



*

  *نشك الخرز*

  *



*

  *نضع الغراء لتثبيت السلك*

  *



*

  *نثبت السلك*

  *



*

  *نأتي للديكور إما شرائط جاهزة أو نحن نطرزها .. نرش قماش الفازلين بقليل من الماء*

  *



*

  *نثبت الشريط الساتان*

  *



*

  *نرسم خط بوسط الشريط*

  *



*

  *نرسم التطريز المطلوب*

  *



*

  *نبدأ بالتطريـز*

  *



*

  *



*

  *نثبت الشريط بالمسدس*

  *



*

  *ونزينها بوردة*

  *



*

  *الشكل النهائي*

  *



*

  *اتمنى الفكرة والموضوع يعجبكم *​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فكره جميله اوى 

عجبتنى جدا

شكرا هيلانه حبيبتى 

المزيد
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرتها حلوووه
ثانكس هيلانه*​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

فوكيرة حلوة ياهارتى


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوووع رائع


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا
أفكار جميييييله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*Good things .. like awii :smil6:*


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جميله اوى وممكن كمان اللى يصعب عليه انه يطرز الستان يستخدم شريط دانتيل جاهز بيتباع عند محلات اللى بتبيع ادوات الخياطه المهم الفكره فى حد ذاتها لذيذ واهم حاجه انك تعملى حاجه  بايدك بتكون جميله وغاليه علينا ميرسى حبيبتى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فكره جميله اوى ​
> 
> عجبتنى جدا​
> شكرا هيلانه حبيبتى ​
> المزيد​


 

ميرسى لمرورك اختى الحبيبة كاندى ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *فكرتها حلوووه*​
> 
> *ثانكس هيلانه*​


 

مرورك أسعدنى أختى الحبيبة ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> فوكيرة حلوة ياهارتى


 

ميرسى يا حياتى ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

sarra قال:


> موضوووع رائع


 

ميرسى لمرورك يا سارة 

ربى يسوع يباركك ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> أفكار جميييييله
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسى لمرورك اخويا الغالى ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

MinaGayed قال:


> *Good things .. like awii :smil6:*


 

Thank you very much​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

نيفيان قال:


> جميله اوى وممكن كمان اللى يصعب عليه انه يطرز الستان يستخدم شريط دانتيل جاهز بيتباع عند محلات اللى بتبيع ادوات الخياطه المهم الفكره فى حد ذاتها لذيذ واهم حاجه انك تعملى حاجه بايدك بتكون جميله وغاليه علينا ميرسى حبيبتى


 

ميرسى اختى الغالية نيفيان ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك هيلانه  فكرا حلوه اوى-- الرب يباركك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك هيلانه فكرا حلوه اوى-- الرب يباركك*


 

ميرسى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل حبيبة قلبى ​


----------

